# Cardboard hide?



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

Can a Russian tortoise have a cardboard hide our will they eat it and get sick


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2016)

It'll be ok unless it gets wet and moldy.
It would be a fine quick house.


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok it's a Russian fort so the cafe isn't damp at all


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

Cage*


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2016)

Russian tortoises benefit from a little humidity in the substrate. In the real world, they hit semi-moist earth when they dig down, and that's what you strive for in the captive world.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2016)

Actually, Russians need humidity just like other torts. So, a cardboard box would not be good, unless you make a warm humid hide and put the cardboard on a dryer end. Read the caresheet in the Russian section for the humidity


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> Actually, Russians need humidity just like other torts. So, a cardboard box would not be good, unless you make a warm humid hide and put the cardboard on a dryer end. Read the caresheet in the Russian section for the humidity



Ok cool should I mist her down daily or every other day or once s week or...


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2016)

If it's an adult, a warm water soak once every two or three weeks. If a baby/hatchling under 2 I would do a daily to every other day warm soak. As for humidity, try to maintain around 50%


----------



## Merrick (Mar 14, 2016)

What ever it takes to stay in the right humidity range


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> If it's an adult, a warm water soak once every two or three weeks. If a baby/hatchling under 2 I would do a daily to every other day warm soak. As for humidity, try to maintain around 50%



Ok she's an adult and I soak her once or twice a week and she gets a varied diet


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> If it's an adult, a warm water soak once every two or three weeks. If a baby/hatchling under 2 I would do a daily to every other day warm soak. As for humidity, try to maintain around 50%



The only humidity gauge I have is in a another tank and it says it's about 50!


----------



## MPRC (Mar 14, 2016)

I use cardboard boxes on occasion with my Redfoot, but they really don't last. It's more of a last ditch effort thing.


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> If it's an adult, a warm water soak once every two or three weeks. If a baby/hatchling under 2 I would do a daily to every other day warm soak. As for humidity, try to maintain around 50%



I just misted down the cage


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Russian tortoises benefit from a little humidity in the substrate. In the real world, they hit semi-moist earth when they dig down, and that's what you strive for in the captive world.



I don't have a humidity cage in that tank but I just misted down the tank


----------

